# Cheyenne & Comanche model years.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Simple question if someone knows the answer.........

Am I right in thinking that the Cheyenne 840 (Island bed) became the Comanche in its latter years (2010 onwards)?

Thanks peeps.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, that's correct - I have an 840 and a friend has the Commanche
Bazza


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Bazza.


----------

